# IBC or ASCE



## EBAT75 (Aug 25, 2020)

If a problem involves common topics in IBC vis-a-vis ASCE can either be used if the problem mentions one, but does not exclude the other? e.g. Wind Loads - Alternate Heights Method in IBC.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 25, 2020)

IBC is the umbrella that covers everything else, and will always control. If the problem states something, use that. Otherwise, use what will give you worst case.


----------



## Andy Lin (Aug 25, 2020)

EnergizerBunnyAt75 said:


> If a problem involves common topics in IBC vis-a-vis ASCE can either be used if the problem mentions one, but does not exclude the other? e.g. Wind Loads - Alternate Heights Method in IBC.


Like vhab49_PE said, IBC always controls -- but usually it clearly references ASCE if it wants you to go there.

In the Wind Load example you mentioned, IBC 1609.1.1 specifically states (assuming you are looking at the 2016 version):



> Wind loads on every building or structure shall be determined in accordance with Chapters 26 to 30 of ASCE 7 *or* provisions of the alternate all-heights method in Section 1609.6.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Aug 26, 2020)

If the problem mentions a method, they want you to use that method...they're tricky but not downright mean


----------



## EBAT75 (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the valued comments. The Alternate Heights Method is also a simplification of ASCE Directional Method which ASCE now has as a tabulated values version also which can be read off instead of calculating using formulae using IBC coefficients.


----------

